# Anyone have baby's gender revealed by ultrasound at 14 weeks?



## SJDsMommy

Hello everyone! I hope no one minds me popping in as I'm still very much in first tri..

Anyway as I was counting out the weeks I noticed I will be 14 weeks only one day after my anniversary this year (but I'm pretty sure I am a couple days further along than my due date states, my cycle was off so waiting for my dating scan next month..) Anyway the place I went to with my other kids to find out the gender claims they can do it at 14 weeks. I think it would be so Special to find out on my anniversary and not only that but my sister in law will be in town then but leaves the next day. I would love for her to come along too. I found out one day short of 16 weeks with both of my other two and they were clear as day! but I'm worried about doing it so soon this time. I emailed the company and they responded saying they have done it before and have an accuracy rate of 95% from 14 weeks and on and if for whatever reason they can't determine the gender that day, they will offer a free re-check 2 weeks later.

I have a little while to think about this.. but what I want to know is has anyone been correctly told the sex of their baby at 14 weeks? or if you tried, what it incorrect?


Please I am only looking for responses from those who've had one sometime in their latter 13th to mid 14th week, I know its probably better to wait a bit longer, and I might.. just hoping for some feed back.


----------



## DrMum

Our son was most definitely showing off his boy bits at 14+0..... Even the sonographer laughed and was like... "Erm you DID want to know didn't you?" So definitely possible! Good luck :)


----------



## misscyn

I found out twice at 13 weeks, so yes possible!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Were either of them girls? I'm hoping this baby is another girl lol. I think it would be more common with boys :)


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I actually got my gender reveal at like 12 weeks by a blood screen called a Panorama. I am not sure where you are from, but they offer it in the States and they recommend getting it done between 10 and 12 weeks. Also, I have heard its much easier to get the gender right early on if it's a girl as the "nub" can still mean a male or female. No nub almost always means a girl. I would say go for the scan, no harm in trying especially if they offer to do a free one 2 weeks later if you can't get the results.

Good Luck!


----------



## babylove x

13w2d and he was VERY obviously a boy. Xx


----------



## Nina83

I know a lot of people are told at their 12 week NT scan, or at least told "It's 90% a..." and they are right in the end.
Our doctor told us he couldn't tell at 12 weeks, but at 15 weeks we were told it was a girl. 23 week scan she was still a she <3


----------



## nataliendan

i was told boy at 13 wks 0days and 2 scans later hes still a boy :flower:


----------



## chelsealynnb

I was told probable boy at my 12 week scan :) However my SIL went to one of those places at 14 weeks and was told boy, she ended up with a girl


----------



## Jade--x

At 15 weeks couldn't miss that my LO was a boy. It was the first thing that came up on the screen and she quickly tried to hide it incase I didn't want to know but it was too late I had already seen. I would do it :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thankyou everyone.. I do like the fact that they offer a free recheck if they can't find it but that doesn't really do much for if they are wrong =/ I actually may opt for an NT scan too at 13 weeks. I wasn't planning on it before since I have no reason to really need it but I want the ultrasound LOL (yeah, I'm selfish but I know I'm not the only one!)

As for the blood test, I have looked into many of those but they are all expensive! My insurance won't cover those since its not necessary, the ultrasound is cheaper in the long run anyway.

My only concern is that if its not obvious, I'm likely to be sitting there wondering if the result was right or not and my dr won't do the anatomy scan until 18-20 weeks.. haha! I had a 12 week ultrasound with my daughter to check on a subchorionic hemorrhage and asked the US tech if she could find the nub for me, but no luck that time as she wasn't in the best position for that. Hopefully this baby will be!

Thankyou all for the positive feed back! :)


----------



## Mom2Chloe

SJDsMommy - are you in the states? Honestly, my insurance won't cover the blood screen/test either, but I was told by my doctor and friends and experienced it myself that have had it done that they will bill your insurance regardless, but once you get the bill to not pay it. Call the company directly (www.natera.com) that makes the test, based out of CA, and they will only have you pay them anywhere from $145.00 to $197.00 regardless if you needed it or not. The rest is taken care of by the company. It's totally worth looking into.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yes, I am in Arizona. I found a lab that only charges 165 for their at home kit (its running a summer special right now) but the ultrasound is only going to cost me 70.


----------



## Mom2Chloe

Oh well for $70.00 I would totally just go for the US then :) :) Sounds like most ladies get a pretty accurate gender reveal at about 14 weeks, so your chances are pretty good ;)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Yeah I probably will just go for the ultrasound. 

I think what I will do is after I get my dating scan with my dr I will go ahead and call the place to set up an ultrasound for gender at 14 weeks but I will also request an NT scan with my dr for 13 weeks. (just for a bonus ultrasound really) if that ultrasound looks like we might get an accurate guess, I will go ahead and keep the 14 week one but if it looks like we should wait a bit longer, I will reschedule it for 16 weeks. If that makes sense.. haha


----------



## elly460

I just found out I'm having a boy at 15w3d... I paid for a 3D/4D scan. I think it was totally worth it, and it was very very evident that it was a boy, even in 2D.:happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

elly460 said:


> I just found out I'm having a boy at 15w3d... I paid for a 3D/4D scan. I think it was totally worth it, and it was very very evident that it was a boy, even in 2D.:happydance:



I appreciate your response but I'm really only looking for those who had one at 14 weeks... both of my other kids genders were revealed at 15 + 6 and completely obvious so I know that time is good for us, I just don't know what to expect if I do it earlier :shrug:


----------



## AmberDW

I got one at 14 weeks a couple weeks ago with what clearly looked like a boy, sonogram pic pointed to it and all but 2 weeks later it was determined by 2 techs and doctor to be a girl! Girl parts are very swollen at 14 weeks and look like boys a lot


----------



## AmberDW

I got one at 14 weeks a couple weeks ago with what clearly looked like a boy, sonogram pic pointed to it and all but 2 weeks later it was determined by 2 techs and doctor to be a girl! Girl parts are very swollen at 14 weeks and look like boys a lot


----------



## mandi21a

I'm 13 + 3 and just had an ultrasound, they couldn't give me a prediction :( will wait til 16 !


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone, so I found out my sister in law isn't going to be able to stay as long as she wants, only about 10 days rather than 3 weeks so there is no way I could do the ultrasound while she is in town in October.. while I still think it would be awesome to do on our anniversary, I think I am just going to wait.. I will probably do an NT scan (just for the ultrasound really) at 12/13 weeks and ask the tech what she thinks just for fun (plus I can compare it to the 12 week ultrasounds of my other kids, the skull theory was SOOO right on for us!). After my dating scan on the 24th (at which I should be 8 1/2-9 weeks) I will schedule my gender ultrasound.. If they keep my due date, I will be 16 weeks on November 15th. So sometime on or before that depending on what my due date is adjusted to.


----------



## misscyn

SJDsMommy said:


> Were either of them girls? I'm hoping this baby is another girl lol. I think it would be more common with boys :)

Yes both girls :) I think girls can be "misdiagnosed" as boys that early, but not the other was around.


----------

